# New Member & Sponsor



## AnabolicServices (Sep 8, 2017)

All,


I am highly looking forward to connecting with the IronMag Community and excited that we are in the final stages of being listed as an approved Sponsor with a reputable board like IronMag. Once our Sponsor homepage is launched I hope you have a chance to drop in and we are hoping to have the opportunity to build credibility and a brand the board trusts.

Thank you for reading. - AnabolicServices

*
"Never Trust A Man With Soft Hands."*


----------



## brazey (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Johnnyringo84 (Sep 11, 2017)

Im New to the newer guys...but started on this board back when it went up way back when. Changed a few digits...few years older , and nun-the-wiser. Other than that I'm not a huge fan of new age bodybuilding. More of a fan if power and speed.....still lifting heavy, Olympic/ powerlifting formats. I've been a Football Coach, with a lot of time, energy, money and sweat equity into not just training myself, but thousands of players and athletes thru the years. Just teaching the basics of lifting and the foundation that come with getting and being powerful and strong. A lot of kids have made a big difference in my life. Proud to be a Coach and even more proud to be called Coach by so many. I love the idea of a life long family you build as a Coach. 
So I'm 43 now...still lean and fairly strong for a ,here it comes," middle aged man" Anyway...good to be back..
Currently 6'2 223 around 12% bf
Back lifting after a hiatus of close to 3 years , for let's say, some personal vices I had to get control of. 
Right at these #s currently
Bench 345
Squat 490
DL 505
Power cleaned 250 the other day for fun...so I have a good foundation to start back with...one more go round at this powerlifting thing...
STARTING......

NOW!! 
Enjoy the ride fellows, it goes fast


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome to our community.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 18, 2017)

Welcome to the community!!!


----------



## Bigbwoy (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome my friend


----------



## aenergy (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome aboard, my friend!
https://anabolicenergy.me/


----------

